# Home-Grown K3 Covers



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I recently purchased a Kindle 3 for my wife, but realized I didn't have the cash to purchase a cover for it.

Since I wanted to give her something unique I looked up some directions on other websites, got some ideas and made her a one-of-a-kind cover for her new toy.




























One of my co-workers has seen hers, and the one I made for mine, and asked me to make one for his fiancee's K3 that he's giving as a gift. Here's how that one turned out:




























I'm having fun making these things!

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice work! Your wife is a lucky woman.


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

I've just made myself a slim-fitting leather slip case. The K3 fits into a hip pocket and I wanted something slim enough to allow that as well. I got some high grade 1.5mm soft-tanned leather and made it with flat edge-glued seams so there is no stitching. It's lined with synthetic suede fabric. It still fits my hip pocket.

The front of the case has no features, and the leather rolls easily around to the back. The back has the flat seams, nice and curvey to add a bit of style.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Very impressive!
Really first rate work.

Paul Levine


----------

